# Some Practical Implications of Particular Redemption, Part 2: Our View Christ & God



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Nov 23, 2009)

Having defined what is meant by the phrase "Particular Redemption," Pastor Jeffrey Smith now begins to explore some of its practical implications. In the installment below, he considers how the doctrine of particular redemption impacts our view of Christ and the triune God. 

*Some Practical Implications of the Doctrine of Particular Redemption, Part 2: Our View of Christ and the Triune God*

Your servant,


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 23, 2009)

Have not seen you for a while brother. Great to see you.


----------

